# Vintage Canon Thread :::



## Morganeyes (Dec 25, 2016)

I recently acquired a 2002 EOS D60 and need a data link cord.  It uses the very early Version 1.1 which appears to be the same width as our current Version A but is flatter in height. 
If you search for anything Canon under the nomanclature D60, that 14 year old model seems so far back it is nonexistant and subsequent searches bring 60D or number first and then alpha numeric second.  That was a smart move by Canon to collect vintage users back to hey buy this new model!!

There must be a 1.1 out there some place and I'm asking for any help available locating one so I can play with this great old cam and download my work...


----------



## zombiesniper (Dec 31, 2016)

Here's a link.

Canon EOS-D60 USB Cable


----------



## Morganeyes (Jan 1, 2017)

Wow that's great..  thanks, will order that cord finally....


----------



## Morganeyes (Jan 26, 2017)

Hi Guys, well..  I finally received my D60 cord and seems I lack drivers for this old dog...
Anyone have any info on early Canon drivers?  I downloaded the "psew 1.14.20 - installer" file but when I attach my cam with the new cord my LT (HP ProBook 6550b) still tells me "no drivers found" so again I am stumped..  any help dearly appreciated...


----------



## TCampbell (Jan 29, 2017)

You could always just get a CF card reader for your computer and use that to read in the data.


----------



## tirediron (Jan 29, 2017)

TCampbell said:


> You could always just get a CF card reader for your computer and use that to read in the data.


As well, read through the manual.  There may be an option to configure the camera to read directly from the card when the the cord is connected.


----------



## Morganeyes (Jan 29, 2017)

tirediron, that is a very provocative idea...  can you eleborate or perhaps point me in a direction...  I will take a closer look at the manual...  thanks


----------

